# Speaker Sizes?



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey guys,

What are the stock speaker sizes (front and back) of a 1990 GXE?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

do you have Bose?


----------



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

No, I have the good ol' "Active Speaker" edition. No Bose on the front or back speaker grills.

Basically, I have a pair of really good Polk audio 6x9's that I was considering replacing the stock rear speakers with (if it was easy). I'll wait for you to answer my first question before I ask some more!

Cheers


----------



## Tom 2000 (Jan 1, 2008)

You have 4X6" in the front and 6.75" in the rear.

A lot of folks, including myself took some plywood or MDF and made an adaptor to fit 6.5" or 6.75" speakers up front under the door panel. Also, a lot of folks would add a tweeter on top of the doors near the dash vents. That make a huge difference in the highs.

For the rears, I installed same size 6.75" Kenwoods. Fit well, but would like the punch of 6X9s muself.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

to put 6x9s in the rear all you need are the brackets from a Bose equipped 3rd gen


----------



## ProphetVG30E (Jan 14, 2008)

or if your me, you MAKE them fit without brackets.

6.5's in da front, and 6x9's in da back

did the same with a B13 Sentra SE-R


----------

